# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  معركة قادش

## هيثم الفقى

*معركة قادش*


marefa.org


 


الملك رمسيس الثاني معتليا مركبته الحربية  في معركة قادش ، نقش من داخل معبد أبو سمبل  التاريخ   1274 ق م 
  المكان  مدينة قادش النتيجة  تكتيكياً: نصر حارق  نصر مصري
عملياً: هزيمة المصريين (الحملة انتهت بانسحاب المصريين) 
 
عقد أول معاهدة  سلام في التاريخ في 1258 ق م  Strategic: Hittite  victory (Hittite Empire expands southward to Upi)
   الأطراف المتخاصمة  الدولة المصرية الحديثة امبراطورية الحيثيين القادة  رمسيس الثانيمواتللي الثاني الحشود     2,000+ chariots[1] and ca. 20,000 infantry[2] (only half engaged)  ca. 2,500[3][4] or 3,500 chariots[5] and 37,000  infantry (not engaged)   الخسائر   غير معروف  غير معروف  وقعت هذه  المعركه بين قوات الملك رمسيس الثاني ملك مصر والحيثيين بقيادة الملك  مواتللي الثاني بمدينة قادش التي تقع علي الضفة الغربية لنهر العاصي جنوب  بحيرة حمص بعدة كيلومترات في سورية, وهذه المعركه مؤرخة بالعام الخامس من  حكم الملك رمسيس الثاني (العام الخامس فصل شمو, اليوم التاسع) أي حوالي  العام 1274 ق.م. علي وجه التقريب, وتعتبر هذه المعركة هي أشهر المعارك التي  خاضها الملك رمسيس الثاني في صراعه مع الحيثيين والتي انتهت بعقد معاهدة  صلح بين الطرفين. 


* خلفيه تاريخيه* 

بدأ انحسار النفوذ المصري في آسيا في عصر  أواخر ملوك الاسره الثامنة عشر كنتيجة مباشره للاضطرابات التي خلفتها ثورة  إخناتون الدينيه في الداخل. مما جعل الحيثيون يستغلون هذه الاضطرابات لكي  يقوموا بقيادة تحالف ضد مصر, ونجاحهم في ذلك, وبالتالي فقدان مصر للكثير من  مناطق نفوذها في اسيا الغربيه, وذلك دون ان يتحرك الملك اخناتون لتلبية  طلبات النجدة التي كان يرسلها اليه امراء المدن الاسيويه الموالين لمصر  فيما عرف بخطابات تل العمارنه. 
وبعد وفاة الملك اخناتون وفشل ثورته الدينيه والعودة إلي عبادة  الآلهه التقليدية لمصر والإله آمونحور محب عرش مصر في نهاية الامر, والذي  يعتبر آخر فراعنة الاسره الثامنة عشر الذي قام بتنظيم الشؤون الداخليه  لمصر, والذي توفي دون وريث بعد ان نجح في اعادة الامن الي البلاد, تولي عرش  مصر أحد قادة الجيش وهو رمسيس الاول مؤسساً بذلك الاسرة التاسعة عشر.  مرة أخري، وتولي الملك 
وقد أخذ ملوك هذه الاسره علي عاتقهم استعادة النفوذ المصري في  آسيا مرة اخري, فبعد وفاة الفرعون رمسيس الاول بعد سنتين من الحكم, بدأ  ابنه وخليفته سيتي الاول حملاته العسكريه ضد الحيثيين، حيث كان يرمي الي  اعادة النفوذ المصري في آسيا الي ما كان عليه في عهد الفرعون تحتمس الثالث  في عصر الاسره الثامنة عشر, وبالفعل نجح سيتي الاول بعد عدة حملات عسكريه  ناجحه في اعادة بسط النفوذ المصري في وتقابل مع جيوش الحيثيين بالقرب من  قادش في سوريا، واخيرا عقد الصلح معهم (كما ذكر في نقوشه علي جدران معبد  الكرنك) بمعاهدة شهيرة ،وقد فضل سيتي الاول الوقوف عند هذا الحد ، و ربما  قام بتوقيع معاهدة مع الحيثيين، ومات بعد 14 عاما من الحكم ،وتولي من بعده  ابنه رمسيس الثاني. 
وقد  شن الفرعون رمسيس الثاني حملته الاولي في العام الرابع من حكمه وعبر فيه  فلسطين ووصل بجيوشه الي نهر الكلب (بالقرب من بيروت) حيث اقام لوحة تذكارية  هناك ،واستعاد مقاطعة امور من الحيثيين. وبغرض السيطرة علي سوريا تحرك  الملك رمسيس الثاني بجيوشه في العام الخامس من حكمه ،وتابع تقدمه شمالا في  سوريا وتواجه مع جيوش الحيثيين عند مدينة قادش علي نهر العاصي. 

 
* حملة قادش* 




The  Egyptian Empire under Ramesses II (green) bordering on the Hittite  Empire1279 BC  (red) at the height of its power in ca.





خرج رمسيس الثاني بجيوشه من قلعة ثارو الحدوديه وذلك في ربيع  العام الخامس من حكمه. وبعد مرور شهر وصل بجيوشه الي مشارف مدينة قادش عند  ملتقي نهر العاصي بأحد فروعه. 
وكان الجيش المصري يتكون من اربع فيالق وهي فيالق آمون ورع وبتاح  وست وهي أسماء آلهة مصر الكبري, بينما كان الملك مواتللي ملك الحيثيين قد  حشد جيشا قويا انخرط فيه الكثير من الجنود المرتزقة بالاضافة الي جيوش  حلفائه (ومن بينهم ريميشارينا أمير حلب), واتخذ من قادش القديمه مركزا  لجيوشه. 

 
* المعركة* 

وفيما كان رمسيس معسكرا بجيشه  بالقرب من قادش (التي كانت علي مسيرة يوم واحد),اذ دخل معسكره اثنان من  الشاسو (البدو) ادعيا انهما فارين من جيش الملك الحيثي، وأظهرا الولاء  للفرعون الذي اسلمهما بدوره الي رجاله ليستجوبوهما عن مكان جيوش الحيثيين ،  فاخبرا الفرعون بان ملك الحيثيين ما ان سمع بمقدم الفرعون حتي ارتعد  وتقهقر بجيوشه الي حلب في الشمال من سوريا. 
وفي الواقع لم يكن هذين الشاسو غير جواسيس  ،  وعلي اساس هذه الاخبار وبدون التأكد من صحتها اسرع الملك رمسيس علي رأس  فيلق امون وعبر مخاضة لنهر العاصي, ثم سار الي مرتفع شمال غربي قادش وأقام  معسكره هناك في انتظار وصول باقي الجيش ليتابع السير في اثر جيش خيتا الذي  كان يظن انه في الشمال حسب ما أخبره الجاسوسان, وفي هذه الاثناء قبض جيشه  علي اثنين من جنود العدو الكشافه اللذان استخلصوا منهما الحقيقه وهي ان  الحيثيين كانوا كامنين في قادش وان العدو كان في طريقه لعبور نهر العاصي و  مفاجئة الجيش المصري هناك . 




 The Shasu spies shown being beaten  by the Egyptians




وبالفعل عبر نصف الجيش الحيثي مخاضة نهر العاصي وفاجئوا فيلق رع  ودمروه وبذلك قطعوا الاتصال بين رمسيس وبقية فيالقه ،واتجه العدو بعد ذلك  بعرباته الحربيه وتابع تقدمه وهاجم فيلق آمون الذي فقد نتيجة ذلك العديد من  جنوده,وهنا وفي مواجهة خطر التطويق والهزيمة المحتمه قاد الفرعون بنفسه  هجوما ضد العدو ودفع به حتي النهر وقد ساعده في ذلك وصول فرق الجنود  القادمين من بلاد امور والمسماه (نعارينا). 
وبعد معارك ضارية بين الطرفين ارتد ملك  الحيثيين بباقي جيشه الذي كان في الشرق ولم يشترك بعد في المعركه ، وكان  التعب قد حل بجيش رمسيس ايضا واتفق الطرفين على الصلح,وهكذا انتهت المعركة  دون نصر حاسم لاي من الطرفين ،بينما بقيت قادش في أيدي الحيثيين . 
* النتيجة* 



The Kadesh peace agreement - on display at the Istanbul  Archaeology Museum - it is believed to be the earliest example of any  written international agreement of any kind.[6]

في أعقاب عودة رمسيس الثاني إلى  مصر احكم مواتللي قبضته علي قادش وجعل أمورو موالية له, وجعل من دمشق منطقة  محايده بينه وبين مصر .     
وقد ذكر الملك مواتللي من ناحيته في وثائق بوغازكوي بان المعركة  كانت انتصارا له وان أمور قد وقعت في أيدي الحيثيين ،بينما ذكر الملك رمسيس  الثاني انتصاره في المعركة كذلك, والتي قام بنقش تفاصيلها بالكامل علي  جدران معبد الرمسيوم وكذلك معبد الاقصر, بالاضافة إلى معبده بابوسمبل (على  جداره الشمالي فيما عرف بانشودة معركة قادش) لكن الحيثيبن اكدوا ان  الانتصار كان من نصيبهم . 
وفي خلال السنوات العشر التي مرت بعد ذلك قام رمسيس بعدة حملات  الي آسيا واستولي علي دابور بعد حصارها واضطر الحيثيون في النهايه الي  التراجع تاركين أكبر جزء من سوريا دون حماية كافية . وفي أعقاب وفاة  مواتللي تولي ابنه الذي كان صغيرا جدا وبعد عدة سنوات من الحكم حل محله عمه  الملك خاتوسيل الثالث وانتهز رمسيس هذه الفرصة وتقدم نحو تونيب واستولي  عليها. 
وهنا بدأت  قوة الاشوريين في الظهور وتهديد مناطق النفوذ المصريه والحيثيه,مما حدا  بالطرفين الي توقيع معاهدة سلام بينهما وذلك في العام الحادي والعشرون من  حكم الملك رمسيس الثاني (حوالي 1258 ق.م)والتي سجلت بالخطين المسماري (علي  لوح من الفضه باسم الملك خاتوسيل) والهيروغليفي على جدران معبدي الكرنك  والرامسيوم في طيبه(الاقصر حاليا) في جنوب مصر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المصادر*


*^* Mark  Healy, Armies of the Pharaohs, Osprey Publishing, 2000. p.39 Healy  notes: "It is not possible to be precise about the size of the Egyptian  chariot force at Qadesh though it could not have numbered  less than 2,000 vehicles spread though the corps of Amun, P'Re, Ptah and  Sutekh, assuming that approx. 500 machines were allocated to each  corps. To this we may need to add those of the Ne'arin, for if they were  not native Egyptian troops their number may not have been formed from  chariots detached from the army corps."*^* Joyce Tyldesley, Ramesses: Egypt's Greatest Pharaoh,  Penguin Books, 2001. p.68*^* The New Encyclopaedia Brittanica, Vol. 9:  Micropaedia, "Ramesses II",  15th edition: 2003. p.928*^* Tyldesley, op. cit.,  p.68 Tyldesley states here that according to Egyptian records, Muwatalli  "was able to command an impressive 2,500 chariots and 37,000  foot-soldiers, including trained infantrymen, mercenaries and pirates." *^* Trevor Bryce, The  Kingdom of the Hittites, p.257 Bryce writes the 3,500 figure may be an  exaggeration but notes this number was from Ramesses' records*^* Ancient Discoveries:  Egyptian Warfare. وُصِل لهذا المسار في 5 مايو 2004.*^* "Review: Some Recent Works on  Ancient Syria and the Sea People", Michael C. Astour, Journal of the  American Oriental Society, Vol. 92, No. 3, (Jul. - Sep., 1972), pp.  447-459 writing about someone who identified the Dardanians with the  Trojans: "Which is, incidentally, not so: the Iliad carefully  distinguishes the Dardanians from the Trojans, not only in the list of  Trojan allies (11:816-823) but also in the frequently repeated formula  keklyte meu, Tr6es kai Dardanoi ed' epikuroi (e.g., III:456)*^* A problematical name.  Gardiner translates the title as "chief of suite of suite". If the Chief  of the Royal Bodyguard is meant here, then that position was held by  his brother Hattusili, who quite clearly did _not_  die
منقول

----------

